
Leave My Brand Alone (or why are people defending brands) - _o_
https://insight.kellogg.northwestern.edu/article/leave_my_brand_alone
======
_o_
"It makes sense when people rush to the defense of close family members or
even particular places or objects with special significance—think of the house
you grew up in, or the bed you have had since childhood. But why do people
rush to the defense of brands?"

